# Problem with quick change gear box



## OLEJOE (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a G0709 and I'm having trouble with the QCGB in that my A B C gear dial will not go in to position C. My question is can someone tell me how to open it up to see what the problem is? Can the front be removed to see why the gears are not sliding like they are supposed to? If I remove the front cover where the dials are, is it going to be a pain to get it back on? I'm really clueless about how to open it up. If anyone has any ideas on this, I would be very grateful for your help. Thanks


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 9, 2018)

Here is the manual so you can see what it looks like apart:
http://cdn2.grizzly.com/manuals/g0709_m.pdf


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 10, 2018)

You don't say if it is still under warrantee?   If it is, Grizzly I would bet would contract with a local rebuilder and they would fix it for you.  Also when are you shifting?  Many times they tell you to shift when the machine is running or with the power off put a hand on the chuck and wiggle the chuck back and forth when trying to shift.  Have you called Grizzly and talked to customer service?   They may have a procedure sheet on what to do.  Have you oiled it?   

If it isn't under warrantee, first study the manual first, gather together some metric Allen and end wrenches, some plastic bags to store the parts,  Mark the bags with where they came off, take pictures as it comes apart.  Before opening it up, put the levers in the lowest feed rate and after you pull off the cover take a picture of where the gears are located.  From the manual it looks like there are brass shoes that move the gears.   

I would buy a small smooth cut file or a jewelers file so you can file the burrs off keyways and shafts so you can move the gears by hand and no stiffness while sliding them.   When assembling you may have to anchor the brass shifters with a dab of grease.  Putting it in the lowest position os now important as it will be easy to look at the picture you took and locate the handle and gear positions.   Be sure to scrape off any Silicone or carefully remove any paper gaskets.  When assembling spread a thin layer of fresh blue / industrial Silicone on the covers.    Be prepared is the key to a simple but tedious project.   Rich


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 10, 2018)

OLEJOE said:


> Can the front be removed to see why the gears are not sliding like they are supposed to?




Just a word of encouragement, it looks like the front side of the box can come off fairly easily (from page 89 of the manual Bob referred to).
I would hesitate also to jump blindly into pulling it apart but the times I bit my lip and forged ahead always worked out fine.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Oct 10, 2018)

You should be able to pull the top (off the oil bath the gear box sits in) and watch the mechanism (not) work.


----------



## OLEJOE (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice. It's not still under warranty and I do have the manual that came with it. The only inspection plates are on top of the gear box and under the headstock. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## OLEJOE (Oct 27, 2018)

Well got’er done. Took pics just as suggested and a piece of cake. Taking the pic was very important. As soon as I touch the gear I was having trouble with, gears started moving and the pics saved the day. I tried making a thread and it was right on the tpi with the gauge so it’s got to be right. Thanks to everyone who replied. Without the go ahead I might have waited even longer to try to fix it. If anyone needs pics of this to get theirs back together, let me know.


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 28, 2018)

Congratulations, good to see you got'er done.
Did the front come off easily? Did you make any observations about what the problem was?


----------



## OLEJOE (Nov 2, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> Congratulations, good to see you got'er done.
> Did the front come off easily? Did you make any observations about what the problem was?


Front came off really easy. Just removed the screws that held the face plate and the screws that held the front cover. It appears that the splined shaft had twisted very slightly but enough to keep the gear from sliding on it. I used a small needle file and basically just removed some small burs that had developed. Changed the oil and cleaned out the gear box really well while I had the front off. Just had to align the shifting dogs up and reinstall. I’m going to order the shaft and retaining clip and do it all again.


----------

